# SoCal is on FIRE!!!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's crazy and really sad out here today. There are at least 6 different fires going on right now in Los Angeles and Orange County. Up in Sylmar there are at least 600 home that have burned to the ground. I live 15 minutes from Huntington Beach Pier so I'm a fair distance from most of the fires but here's what it looks like from my house. It would be awful to lose a home but to lose one so close to the holiday is just horrible.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thats what it looks like here too!!my dog and my dads dog are in the house!! everything is covered in ashes and its hard to breath for me so i know it is for the dogs too


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

brea and anaheim hills, yourba linda are all on fire too those are about 10 minutes from here


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wow,those photos are beautiful and crazy at the same time,sadly many wouldn't mind so cal being burnt to the ground,not many fans of California on this site!
Good luck to you all,it shouldn't be like this in November,really,its hot as hell here in northern California also and windy,it sucks.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cane76 said:


> wow,those photos are beautiful and crazy at the same time,sadly many wouldn't mind so cal being burnt to the ground,not many fans of California on this site!
> Good luck to you all,it shouldn't be like this in November,really,its hot as hell here in northern California also and windy,it sucks.


I've lived in SoCal since 1969 and it's not the State it once was but, I would hope most people would look past their Distain for California and have compassion for the family that have lost everything in the fires.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Fire in Brea*

Yep, the fires are 5 mins from me. The brea one is the closest, its really hard to breath and my chest hurts a little. Ive tried to stay indoors all day with the dogs, but ive been going outside every so often to check on the house. We have wood shengles and these things will go up so easy, so i did wet the roof earlier, i think i might do it again for procautions.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all the families who are in harms way. You pictures are amazing yet scary at the same time.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> Yep, the fires are 5 mins from me. The brea one is the closest, its really hard to breath and my chest hurts a little. Ive tried to stay indoors all day with the dogs, but ive been going outside every so often to check on the house. We have wood shengles and these things will go up so easy, so i did wet the roof earlier, i think i might do it again for procautions.


I grew up in Fullerton and Placentia. When I was attending Cal State Fullerton I live on Cherry street in Brea. I can remember quite a few times climbing on top of our Wood Shingle roofs to wet them down every time Carbon Canyon would catch fire. My brother lives in Chino Hills and he was having the UFC fight on tonight and I could not get there because the 55, 91 and Carbon Canyon are closed. I hope you stay safe.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> Yep, the fires are 5 mins from me. The brea one is the closest, its really hard to breath and my chest hurts a little. Ive tried to stay indoors all day with the dogs, but ive been going outside every so often to check on the house. We have wood shengles and these things will go up so easy, so i did wet the roof earlier, i think i might do it again for procautions.


my thoughts are with you i hope your house and your neighbors will be fine. i am still watching the news. my parents go to yorba regional animal hospital for their pets and right now they are saying savi ranch is almost burning


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> my thoughts are with you i hope your house and your neighbors will be fine. i am still watching the news. my parents go to yorba regional animal hospital for their pets and right now they are saying savi ranch is almost burning


I just read on the OC Register website that 56 home have been lost in Orange and Riverside counties. This SUCK!!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, its horable outside right now. I was just at st. college and bastanchary rd and i could see all the hot spots. It looked so crazy to see all the smoke and ashes falling down.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> Yea, its horable outside right now. I was just at st. college and bastanchary rd and i could see all the hot spots. It looked so crazy to see all the smoke and ashes falling down.


I bet you can see everything from there. On a lighter note, that the best spot on 4th of July!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> my thoughts are with you i hope your house and your neighbors will be fine. i am still watching the news. my parents go to yorba regional animal hospital for their pets and right now they are saying savi ranch is almost burning


I just saw on the new that they are evacuating Savi Ranch and there is ZERO containment of the fire at this time. So far in Orange and Riverside counties over 60 homes have burned and two apartment complexes with 50 units have burn to the ground. They're saying the winds will pick up overnight adding to the problem.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

the scarry thing is with the santa anas going there is no telling where it could end up and at night when people are sleeping too


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> the scarry thing is with the santa anas going there is no telling where it could end up and at night when people are sleeping too


I talked to my dad earlier and he said there was fire by their ranch today in Valley Center which is by Fall Brook. Apparently they got air support right away and it was extinguished. You're right we just don't know where the Santa Ana's are going to take the embers.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

fires around the base get taken care of pretty quick it seems (i am assuming your talking about fallbrook on the other side of camp pendleton) glad your dads ranch is okay though


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> fires around the base get taken care of pretty quick it seems (i am assuming your talking about fallbrook on the other side of camp pendleton) glad your dads ranch is okay though


That's the Fallbrook I'm talking about and, yes they are fine. It's just kind of scary for them because they just razed 15 acres of Avocados so there's lots to burn on their property right now.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are a few photos my brother shot on Saturday night from in front of his house in Chino Hill. Thankfully no homes were lost in his neighborhood.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! those are great pics tho, hope everyone is safe! 

i have a friend who lives up in Eureka she tells me about that stuff all the time, you guys are in our prayers!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good thing eurekas a good 600 mile's away though.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG those are scary pictures. I'm sending good thoughts your way I hope that you and your families are safe. I feel for the animals they are so helpless. May the gods send rain your way and you see relief soon.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow thats crazy....We had a small fire here one time and it was crazy...(we live on an island) so it was rough...


----------

